# end of september rides



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

we are goin to sand hill atv park in waycross ga on sept 18 and to hogwaller mud bogs on the 24th if anyone wants to go just let me know and we can meet up and ride


----------



## IBREAKPARTS (Sep 23, 2011)

going to willow eddies on the weekend of the 30th if any one else is going.


----------



## abthis01 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hogwaller, you need flags for your Brutes now...they just posted up on there website, probably cause some ding dong was weaving through the big trucks and probably got run over...just FYI


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

abthis01 said:


> Hogwaller, you need flags for your Brutes now...they just posted up on there website, probably cause some ding dong was weaving through the big trucks and probably got run over...just FYI


 

ya i just seen that good thing i already got some from when we went to hortense for trucks gone wild... wouldnt surprise me with all these idiots nowadays cuz as far as i know all the big parks that allow atv's and trucks are starting to require flags which in a way its good so i cant complain to much cuz when your in a truck u really cant see atvs that well


----------



## roadstarjohn1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

How was sand hill, haven't ever been there. We are going to MudMuckers on the 22nd of Oct for anyone who wants to meet up


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

it was dry when we went but poured all this week figures lol but when the water is up it is nice cuz you can ride down the creek and theres some nice mud holes but for the most part it's just alot of trials i think is like 500 acres total


----------



## roadstarjohn1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah ECC was pretty dry last weekend too, but with all of the rain this week everything should be pretty good now. I live on the northside of Jax and we've got alot this week. Hopefully it keeps up and makes places a little better.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

im in yulee just north of jax we normally ride ecc but trying to find new places to mix it up a little i like sand hill so far if its wet if it's dry it suck unless your on a race quad just got back from hogwaller place was big but not alot there but it was also dry there all that rain we got last week and they didnt get any till we loaded up to come home today figures lol...we are prob gonna go to ecc in a couple of weeks and then maybe doles or hawkinsville never been to either one of them yet and heard they are good


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

@roadstar. We will be there. Mudmuckers on Sat.22nd.


----------



## roadstarjohn1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

@mcpyro3- you ought to try mudmuckers on the 21-23 of oct, sounds like there's gonna be a big group down there -there is actually another thread on it going


----------



## roadstarjohn1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

@robo- sounds good when it gets closer we will work out some details to meet up and ride


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Sand hills in waycross is great if its wet used to go there a lot. I go to ECC every month for their truck bogs. Let me know when you guys come so we can meet up. 

I'm interested in hitting mudmuckers with everyone too. 

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using tapatalk.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

we are trying to make a ecc ride soon.. as soon as we figure out when ill let yall know


----------

